# Duplicating handles



## Boot (Oct 3, 2010)

I made a duplicator for my 9" SB lathe. I needed to duplicate a handle for a small Atlas lathe I'm putting back together for sale. I used this duplicator designed and written about in HSM mag. by Gary Paine. If anyone could use something like this it is in the Nov/Dec 2009 issue of Home Shop Machinist Magazine. Handle is pictured here.


----------



## Chazz (Oct 4, 2010)

I always wondered why I never see after market duplicating attachments for metal lathes like I see all the time for wood lathes? Just 'taper' attachments, and most articles on tapers rather than compound forms? 

I worked in the sheet metal trade and the shop would have half-form patterns hanging all over the walls for common components such as chimney flashings of different sizes and angles, so, why couldn't it work on a metal lathe and the amount of time one could save. 

Just 2 ideas that pop into mind are 1. The xmas\b-day\pick-yer-day brass cannon paper weight (you could make say 3 patterns for 3 sizes) and 2. I would think, just about any form you need to make say 12 or more identical parts and say more than once, having a prefabbed pattern hanging on the wall would be the way to go.

DRATS, another project!  Thanks a lot Boot! :big:

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

they used to be common on metal lathes only they used a hydraulic copier sort of like a new compound slide and a "stylist" followed the copy we have one at work but its broken the only reason we had it was to do large jobs up to 1m Diameter i dont think they get much interest on the used market because of compatibility with small machines and CNC's have replaced them in industry still on a hobby lathe you could duplicate some cool stuff


----------



## deverett (Oct 13, 2010)

For those who have a Myford lathe, Chris Heapy described a taper turning attachment for them. He also described a profile copier attachment that could easily be fitted to the TTA.

http://www.astronomiainumbria.org/a...ca/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/_chrish/projects.htm

This link gives a list of his projects, most of which can be adapted without difficulty to other small lathes.

A very comprehensive site, ideally suited to all newcomers in the hobby, particularly his Workshop Techniques, which should be required reading.

Just a pity that he got disillusioned with people badmouthing him so much so that he gave up his site.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

